# Cessna Quality Problems...



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

NTSB Identification: DFW07LA078
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Tuesday, February 27, 2007 in Athens, TX
Aircraft: Cessna T182T, registration: N14685
Injuries: 1 Serious, 2 Minor.​
This is preliminary information, subject to change, and may contain errors. Any errors in this report will be corrected when the final report has been completed.

On February 27, 2007, approximately 1506 central daylight time, a single-engine Cessna T182T airplane, N14685, sustained substantial damage during a forced landing to a field near Athens, Texas, following a total loss of engine power. The commercial pilot was seriously injured and the two passengers sustained minor injuries. The airplane was registered to a private corporation and operated by one of the passengers. No flight plan was filed for the cross country flight that originated at a private airstrip near Berryville, Texas, about 1455, and was destined for the Midland International Airport (MAF), near Midland, Texas. Visual meteorological conditions prevailed for the personal flight conducted under 14 Code of Federal Regulations Part 91.

The registered owner purchased the airplane from Cessna Aircraft Company on February 26, 2007. The sale was completed at the manufacturer's facility in Independence, Kansas, and at the time of the sale, the airplane had accrued a total of 5.3 flight hours. Upon completion of the sale, the pilot and the two passengers flew from Independence to Tyler, Texas, where they purchased 37.8 gallons of 100LL aviation fuel. They then flew to a private airport near Berryville, Texas, and spent the night. 

The following afternoon, they departed for Midland, Texas. According to the pilot, he stated that the airplane was operating normally until it reached an altitude of 5,000 feet, when the turbine-inlet-temperature (TIT) warning light illuminated on the multi-function display unit, followed by a sudden loss of engine power. The pilot reduced the engine throttle setting and adjusted the pitch of the airplane to establish best glide speed and attempted to reach the Athens Municipal Airport (F44), near Athens, Texas. He also contacted air traffic control and declared an emergency. The pilot asked the front seat passenger to assist him with the emergency checklist, and he made several attempts to restart the engine. When the pilot realized that he would not be able to make Athens Municipal Airport, he elected to land in a grass field southeast of the airport. 

An on-scene examination of the airplane was conducted by a Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) aviation safety inspector on February 28, 2007. He was assisted by representatives from Cessna Aircraft Company and Textron-Lycoming. The airplane came to rest inverted on a magnetic heading of 070 degrees at a field elevation of approximately 461 feet mean sea level. The initial impact point was a series of ground scars that were located approximately 120 feet from where the airplane came to rest. The airplane sustained structural damage to both wings, and the vertical stabilizer. In addition, the left main wheel had separated from the strut, and the nose-wheel assembly had sheered from the airplane. The airbags that were installed in the front seat shoulder harnesses did not deploy.

The airplane was recovered to a salvage facility and the engine was examined on February 30, 2007. *An external examination revealed that the B-nut fitting that secured the input fuel line to the fuel flow transducer was loose. Green colored anti-tamper paint was noted on top of the fitting, but it was cracked and slightly displaced. When pressure was applied via the electric-driven fuel pump to the fuel system, fuel was observed leaking from the fitting. The B-nut fitting was then tightened by hand and the engine was started. The engine started immediately and was allowed to warm up before additional power was applied. The engine power was then increased to 1,500 rpm. At this point, an airframe and powerplant mechanic slowly loosened the fitting by hand to the position it was originally found after the accident (about a 3/8-inch turn), and the engine immediately lost power. The fitting was then re-tightened and engine power returned to normal. The engine was then run through its full power band without interruption. All engine instrument readings were normal during the test-run.*

*A review of airplane records revealed that the airplane had accrued a total of 8.9 hours at the time of the accident. *

Weather reported at Tyler Municipal Airport (TYR), near Tyler, Texas, at 1453, was reported as wind from 160 degrees at 12 knots, visibility 10 statute miles, clear skies, temperature 79 degrees Fahrenheit, dew point 39 degrees Fahrenheit, and a barometric pressure setting of 29.84 inches of Mercury.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, that sounds really bad for Cessna. Between the fuel fitting and the airbags failing to deploy, that spells at least 2 glaring quality control issues.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

...and likely at least two airworthiness directives.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 6, 2007)

As if the US aircraft industry doesn't have enough hanging over it's head. Brand new bird too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

8.9 hours!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2007)

Lucky there were no deaths involved, and the airbag thing is gonna be a big problem I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow!

Do you know exactly what kind of airbag system was used in the aircraft. The ones that we had, had to be deactivated for about a year until some problem was worked out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it's in the seat belt assy. The Feds are going to crawl all over their @ss. I know a few years ago they got fined pretty heavily for production problems on their single engine line.


----------

